# Westgate Town Center



## tyH (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi All, 
We'll be at Westgate Town Center from April 15-22nd. Looking at the web site this resort looks very large with several timeshares and a hotel all on one property. Has anyone stayed here lately?
My certificate from II says we are in Unit S2B. Does anyone know where this unit is located? Is it close to the pool or activity center?
How close is it to SeaWorld? We have been to Disney (2000), stayed on site and loved it. Did ALL the Disney parks and nothing else in Orlando. Stayed at Orange Lake CC in 2004 and did Universal/IOA and Magic Kingdom. This time we're going to SeaWorld. I got one day tickets (2nd day free) at the "Be a kid again" promo. Adult ticket at kid prices. Will 2 days be enough time to do SeaWorld? We also have tickets to see "Sussical the Musical" at the Orlando Rep. Theatre and tickets to the Orlando Science Center. The only Disney we will be doing is Disney Quest and lunch at Rainforest Cafe and some shopping. If you have tickets to Disney Quest do you have to pay extra to get into DownTown Disney? Have I booked to much? My DH says I never leave enough DOWN time. Oh, one more question. Has anyone been to JT's Sports Bar and Family Restaurant at 8553 West Irlo Bronson Hwy.?  It states they have a big arcade for the kids. How's the food? How close is it to the resort?
 TIA!
Sandy


----------



## Transit (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't been to this particular Westgate but if its like the others it will be a nice resort.Don't take the T/S tour as many have reported it is aggravating.2 days at seaworld will cover it.Downtown Dsney is free to walk around so is the parking you only pay for what you do there.DH is probably right there is never enough down time in Orlando...Have fun


----------



## frenchieinme (Apr 1, 2007)

If you stayed at OLCC then you will know where Westgate Town Center is located.  WTC is located almost in the middle (distance wise) between Disney's rte 192 (Irlo Bronson) entarnce and OLCC.  Both OLCC & the entrance are on the easterly side of Irlo Bronson whereas WTC is on the westerly side.

WTC is a nice place.  I believe you said tou had unit 52 which means it is on the 5th floor unit # 2.  WTC has high rises.  The Westgate Villas will be behind you down the raod about 1/2 mile +/- on Wilson Rd I believe.

You are somewhat of a distance from Seaworld.  You will need to get on Irlo Bronson and get on I-4 and take Seaworld's exit which is # 71, Central Florida Parkway.

frenchieinme


----------



## tyH (Apr 6, 2007)

My certificate says S2b not 52b does anyone know where this is in the resort?? TIA,
sandy


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2007)

tyH said:


> My certificate says S2b not 52b does anyone know where this is in the resort?? TIA,
> sandy




S2B is just a code for the type of unit you have. I have "unit S1B" at Westgates Branson Woods resort. All I can tell you is that the 2 probably stands for 2 bedroom/2 bath as we have a 1 bedroom/1 bath unit ourselves. 

I've only spent one vacation with Westgate and it was at WTC in 2000. I think they only had two buildings completed at that time and none of the pools for WTC. We used the pools at the Villa's which is also on this property. 

Stay away from the mandatory "maintenance meeting" if they're still running that scam. Your not going to be held for any damage they find or alude to making up and it's just a sales presentation in disguise without the offer of freebie's you would otherwise get for sitting through a pressure cooked. To avoid the phone calls all week about setting up you "maintenance meeting," just schedule it for the last day of your trip and don't show up. You should be able to enjoy your trip without all those pesky phone calls from the sales staff.

Our unit was nice, pools were underwhelming for resort grounds that size but the stay wasn't pleasant for my wife as it seemed we had to fight the sales staff off like pesky mosquitoes at every turn. Until this year I've been banned by the wife from exchanging into a Westgate resort because of their sales staff back in 2000 (hopefully things have changed in 7 years). I was only allowed to book Westgate Branson Wood because it will be a short 4 night stay for us. Easy enough to schedule any "maintenance meeting" for after we've checked out. If they bug us daily like they did in Orlando, it will most likely be the last time I'm ever allowed to book a Westgate rersort as an exchange. It really doesn't bother me since I can just ignore it but it gets under my wife's skin.

Here are a couple of pics of the unit we had as WTC. It was a one bedroom limited kitchen. We stayed here before digital photography was a big thing and I had ways to post pics on the internet so I didn't take a lot of pictures. Click on the pic to make it larger.


----------



## tyH (Apr 9, 2007)

:whoopie: Thanks for the info! Leaving this very chilly spring for hopefully some warm and sunny days. Can't wait to go! Usually when we go south, the week in CT. is sunny and 75/80 degrees.
Sandy


----------



## mishugana (May 1, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> S2B is just a code for the type of unit you have. I have "unit S1B" at Westgates Branson Woods resort. All I can tell you is that the 2 probably stands for 2 bedroom/2 bath as we have a 1 bedroom/1 bath unit ourselves.
> 
> I've only spent one vacation with Westgate and it was at WTC in 2000. I think they only had two buildings completed at that time and none of the pools for WTC. We used the pools at the Villa's which is also on this property.
> 
> ...




 I booked a studio on their website  for US$ 603.42  for 6 nites is this a good deal ? do they hook in non owners or exchangers into those weasel meetings ?


----------



## wcfr1 (May 1, 2007)

mishugana said:


> I booked a studio on their website  for US$ 603.42  for 6 nites is this a good deal ? do they hook in non owners or exchangers into those weasel meetings ?



What dates did you book your studio for? You can usually get a 2 bedroom on ebay for $700 to $800. If it's off season you can always get an exchange.

Not sure about the meetings. I have spoken to guests who say they don't mind paying extra for the rentals because they don't have to do the meetings. Never did a direct rental myself so can't give first hand experience. As you can probably read from previous posts, sometimes they are aggressive and it seems like everyone gets them, and others never even get a phone call. Go figure.


----------

